# Excellent Aviation Art website.



## CharlesBronson (Mar 1, 2005)

Here some samples:














Burma 1944. Two Hurricane Mk IIC attacks over the Ukhrul river a bridge used by Japanese's forces. The leadership was the Argentinean pilot "Dick" Lindsell DFC, 60 Squadron Commander. The plane name was "Suertudo" and the other side of the nose had painted an Argentinean comic named Patoruzú. Tail number MU-L (LE 264).


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 1, 2005)

I forgot the Links:

Here we go:

http://www.aviationart.com.ar/esp/mil_1.htm

http://www.aviationart.com.ar/esp/com_1.htm


Interesting for British Figters lovers:

http://www.aviationart.com.ar/esp/raf_1.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats a great site, I visit it regularly. Some great stuff there!


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 2, 2005)

Try this site.

http://www.oldgloryprints.com/aviation art.htm

and this one

http://www.stenbergaa.com/


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, those are good too. I've seen them before.


----------

